
An Overview of Apache Streaming Technologies - dskrvk
https://databaseline.wordpress.com/2016/03/12/an-overview-of-apache-streaming-technologies/
======
dozzie
How sad. Everything uses Java or at least JVM.

~~~
dskrvk
Why is this sad?

~~~
dozzie
Because there are plenty of environments that could use some stream processing
(monitoring anyone?), but don't have Java in any form, and including JVM would
be a gigantic overhead, in terms of disk space and memory consumption.

~~~
dskrvk
Are you talking about IoT? Presumably these devices don't have the large
amounts of data locally that would warrant the complexity of a MapReduce
framework. You could just run a simple WebSockets process that would do the
aggregation in memory.

~~~
dozzie
No, I am talking about regular servers and monitoring them (or rather,
processing data collected from monitoring). Using up a one third of RAM I
planned to allocate for the _whole server_ , just to have a message forwarder
that can't even do anything useful yet is not something to be desired.

